# Found place that fills CO2 tanks in McKinney



## elaphe

Just an FYI for everyone. I have been looking and couldn't find anywhere close to home that filled CO2 tanks. I just came across these guys today. They told me over the phone it will be around $10 for a 5lb tank. They also do the hydro testing if needed.

Collin County Fire Equipment
315 N Mcdonald St.
McKinney, TX 75069
(972) 542-2792

I just picked up a spare 5lb tank so it's easier to swap out.

Just wanted to pass this along,
Brian

BTW - I don't work for these guys, I just wanted to let any of you know, who like me, have been driving to Dallas to get my tanks filled.


----------



## Bill Weber

Thanks for the post Brian.
I filled my 20# tank at a welding shop in Lewisville who use to charge $15 but have raised the price to $33. Needless to say that I will take my business elsewhere.


----------



## milalic

elaphe said:


> Just an FYI for everyone. I have been looking and couldn't find anywhere close to home that filled CO2 tanks. I just came across these guys today. They told me over the phone it will be around $10 for a 5lb tank. They also do the hydro testing if needed.
> 
> Collin County Fire Equipment
> 315 N Mcdonald St.
> McKinney, TX 75069
> (972) 542-2792
> 
> I just picked up a spare 5lb tank so it's easier to swap out.
> 
> Just wanted to pass this along,
> Brian
> 
> BTW - I don't work for these guys, I just wanted to let any of you know, who like me, have been driving to Dallas to get my tanks filled.


This is good information!


----------



## niko

Oh yes, this is good, I was not looking forward to the long drive to the welding store I go to and especially the long way back with the bottles full.

Thank you!
--Nikolay


----------



## CherylR

Allied Welding Supply on Woodrow in Denton refills my 10 lb tank for $13.


----------

